# Best views from a motorhome window



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Whats the best view you've had from your motorhome window?

Heres a few of our favourites;

The view throught the front window as we come over the brow of the hill on the A20 into Dover and see the ferries for the first time, then we feel we've really started our hols.

The view through our dinette window 'camping on board' on the Venice to Greece Ferry passing by st marks square, with a glass of red in hand will never be forgotten.

Another view through the dinette of Le Mont De St Michel at the aire at night, breathtaking, (glass of red in hand again).

pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

sitting in a lay-by having a cuppa, watching all the world go by. :lol:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

This may be sad but ours will be the view of our garden when we sit in it for the first time and dream of views to come. 
You lucky devils



ian and col


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

From the best campsite (ever?) - http://perso.wanadoo.fr/gorges-de-loignin/

http://www.10000things.org.uk/images/dole043.jpg


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

For me hills, for her water, so wter and hills is heaven.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/albums/MandyandDaves/Loch_lomond_viewed_thru_front_screen.sized.jpg This is one of ours .... (note the rear view mirror removed due to no rear screen!)


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Is that a lion going past your window?

:wink: The Lomond Lion!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

The Malvern Hills, where I was born, seen three times a year when I am on the Three Counties Showground.  

Gill


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Good choice - is your "other car" a Morgan, then?


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

my windscreen it means I am out in the motorhome.
Eddie :wav:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi peejay, if you’re out to make me jealous, you succeeded. :evil: 

Seriously though, good post. :wink: 

My motorhoming adventures are still in there infancy, but here are a few experienced already.

Elan Valley in Mid Wales, about 10.30am, drove to one of the reservoirs, beautiful sunny morning, stopped in a parking area and looked across to see the lake was completely calm, the reflection of the hills around the lake on the water was breathtaking to the least.  

Watching my two teenage children happily going off together, gives my wife and I some peace and quite  (only joking, they’re great).

Funniest one, watching a caravan unhitching itself from a car on site, car turned, caravan went straight on :lol: (no one was injured).

Homer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far,

This is what makes m/homing so special, theres a diffent view for every day of the week if you choose and, if you don't like it you can move the 'van for a better one. Just try asking to change rooms in a hotel if you don't like the view.

pete.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Noomo,
Unfortunately the Hymer sucked every last drop from my credit rating (and some) 8O plus I left Malvern at the age of eight and whilst extremely advanced for my age didn't have a driving licence. :lol: :lol: 
Should have ordered one then though, might be ready by now 8) 
I have a Honda Jazz for zipping around town in, far easier to park than the Hymer even for a woman :roll: 

Gill


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Noomo, No not a Lomond Lion but a freebie from Peugeot!!  



p.s. They love to sit on the dashboard and are rather inexpensive to feed! :wink:


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Best view from motorhome window*

  So far the best view has been driving through the Snowdonia National Park in October 2 years ago, the colour of the trees was spectacular, they were every shade of red and orange shading into pale pink and yellow, my comment was "who needs New England in the fall when we have this not so far away". I am sure others will have seen equally beautiful colours in other areas in that particular year, apparently the weather during the year had created a very spectacular show in the autumn. We went to a Country Music Festival in the same area this year and came back through Snowdonia, the colours were not as bright, but still worth seeing.

I hope next year to be able to say that the view from the ferry as I left England for Spain or France was a very good view from any window in the motorhome.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Our tours are a little limited too so far but the two best are on the lakes of Bala (a little run of the mill but still good) and overlooking the Arans on top of Cwm Buchan above Bala.

Also any view of Chuggs - Shes a beauty :wink: 

A


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Two that I love best are looking at the Cuillins from Glen Brittle,Skye and
Overlooking Loch na Keal from Killiechronan on Mull.Wish I was there!


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Best views from*

Hi Chuggs
We have usually been to Barmouth and come back via Bala when we drive through Snowdonia, I agree the view across Bala Lake is beautiful, we usually stop at the side for a brew and the view.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Sizeyuk

Our paths have probably crossed we usually park in the scrub after the car park for tea and crumpets 

We were in Barmouth last weekend and there was a music festival on but couldnt stay - exelent drum group going though the streets though

A


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

seeing another mh and them wavin :lol: :lol:


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

> the Cuillins from Glen Brittle


I know that one.

Best seen whilst lying on ones back whilst swimming!

In a heatwave!!

About 10yrs ago.


----------

